# The ride is over



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

What am I to do with my piranha farm now?

It went down Thursday night, she was the biggest of 5.

It's devistating.

but there is a smaller female who has been disrupting the matting process for a while now, I'm sure she was the instagator, I will pray she will take over, and lay some eggs. If not, the whole setup, and all the time will be nothing. Maybe if I would have had some dithers in there...I dunno









She is in a ziploc, I'll post a pic or two later. I'm thinking of boiling her, and keep the head and jaws.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mantis sorry for your loss







hope your farm gets back to normal asap







keep us posted when you get it back in action. good-luck dude


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Sorry for your loss dude. I was pretty much upset when I lost one of my females due to fighting over breeding. Hopefully things will go back to normal so they can breed for you again.


----------

